# Sudden Rat death? :(



## Tomtom (Aug 1, 2010)

Let me just say that, i'm a newbie on pet rats, had my first two, brothers, who i got in January.
And now, one of them died! He was only about 7-8 months ... Is that really a normal lengthspan for a pet-rat? He had this huge red boil on his penis/lower belly-area.

I think it's Paraphimosis, since he had an erection like 2 days before he died. I didn't know that then, but i read on a few things this morning and i think that's the death cause.

Now my other rat, Adeon, is lonely  Will this affect his lifespan, like he gets depressed and lonely and more prone to diseases?

Also should i've taken it to a vet? I've read and many say that it's dumb because many vets dont know about rats and either you just waste money and it doesnt get better or maybe even worse!

RIP Amir ♥


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

You should ALWAYS take your pet to a vet if they're sick! You just have to make sure it's a vet who know enough about rats, you may to search a bit before you find one.
But I would never say it's dumb to take a sick rat to the vet. If there's a possibility it might help, why not?

Lonely rats can get depressed and sick easier then paired rats, yes.

I am no rat expert however and can't help you much in why your other rat might have died.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm wondering if he might have had a penis plug that wasn't removed and became infected? A penis plug is caused when a rat doesnt clean himself and theres a waxy build up around it which can cause it to be stuck in the *out* position. Because a rat's penis is always inside unless sexually aroused. I'm also wondering if he may have had an abcess also? There are a few other people who may know more then I.

You absolutley should take a rat to the vet when he appears sick or has anything strange on his body. There are good rat vets if you search around. It may be expensive but you have to do what's best for the little guys.

Your other rat could become sick and very timid without a buddy. They are naturally social creatures and absolutley need a friend. Could you get him a buddy at a rescue (just look online for rat rescues in your area) or even try petfinder, craigslist. I don't recommend a pet store..but it ifs the only option you could try there as well. All my rats but 2 have come from a pet store but its a russian roullette as to whether or not they will have health problems.

This is a great place for help--so feel free to jump on here when you see something wrong with your ratties and we will help you out along the way!

I'm sorry for you'r loss :-[


----------



## Tomtom (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks guys.
Thing is i live with my parents, and they tell that it's stupid to pay hundreds of dollar on something that you can get for a ten 

And speaking of a new rattie, do you think that Adeon might try to kill a new one for being in his territory or something?


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

You need to go through proper introduction steps before letting them live in the same cage together. As long as you do that they will most likely get along fine.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Paraphimosis is where the penis gets stuck in the out position because the foreskin is usually too tight and will get stuck behind the glands. Then the swelling makes everything worse. If his death was caused by Paraphimosis, then it took a while and it was likely the infection or 'boil' was a sign of how infected the whole area was. It would of been a very painful death :-\

EVERY animal deserves veterinary care. Anyone who says you should let it suffer and die because you can get a new one for $10 need shooting themselves! 

How is your other boy? in good health?

He will be lonely and sad now, so I would defiantly look into getting him a buddy. Don't forget to quarantine and introduce them slowly. Theres tons of threads around here with great info on all that stuff!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Paraphimosis can turn into a UTI (urinary tract infection since the urine cannot escape/is blocked) and the rat can die quickly...especially if the penis dries and cracks, allowing infection in. Definitely a vet when your rat is ill, and start putting money aside for a vet fund for future issues.


----------



## Tomtom (Aug 1, 2010)

Poor little Amir 
But really, could he die that quick? Since he was white, the red erect penis would be easy to see and i only saw it 2 days before i found him dead.

I will surerly look into getting a pal to Adeon, and from what i can see he's doing great, apart from maybe being a little lonely 

I'm just so afraid that, because they were brothers, i might find adeon dead aswell soon


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Tomtom said:


> Poor little Amir
> But really, could he die that quick? Since he was white, the red erect penis would be easy to see and i only saw it 2 days before i found him dead.
> 
> I will surerly look into getting a pal to Adeon, and from what i can see he's doing great, apart from maybe being a little lonely
> ...


These things aren't really genetic, so being brothers shouldn't be a worry. The paraphimosis could be a symptom of many things, but a rat will hide issues of health for as long as possible because as a prey animal, showing weakness/illness means you are a target for predators. He could've been ill a lot longer than you know. These things happen. When I pick up my rats everyday I just do a general body check as I carry them somewhere...a little feel over for lumpies, bumpies, things sticking out, etc


----------

